# Fresno, CA



## AngryMojo (Aug 8, 2009)

At the end of September, I will be moving to Fresno, CA.  If there are any gamers in the area, please let me know.  I'm a little concerned about not finding a group once I get there.


----------



## Nebten (Aug 13, 2009)

Don't need to worry. There are quite a few gamers in the area. 

Here is a good starting point: Central Valley Gamers - Index

It will at least tell you what is going on at the local gaming stores. If you are still having a problem, look me up. I run a SW Saga game in another town about 45 minutes away during the week. 

Ciao and welcome. I hope you like the fog.


----------



## AngryMojo (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks for the link!


----------

